# H:fow germans w:fow us (irl)



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey,

I have a big painted mech/tank German company:

Tanks:
- 5x Panthera
- 2x Kingtiger
- 9xPzIVj
- 6xStug G with foliage

Halftracks:
- 11x SdKfz 251/d (transport)
- 6x Stummel

Other vehicles:
- 3x Puma
- 3x Luchs
- 3x Wirbelwind
- Pioneer truck

Infantry and artillery:
- 3x Cmd squad (with faust)
- 12x Rifle\Smg
- 8x Rifle\faust
- 6x Flamethrower
- 1x Panzerschreck team
- 3x NW41 + command + observer
- Stuka aircraft with bomb

which I'd like to swp for painted (if possible) US force - kind of:
HQ - 2x Rifle
- Full infantry platoon (8x Rifle + 4x zooka)
- Full infantry platoon (8x Rifle + 4x zooka)
3. 4x 81mm mortar
4. 3x 57mm AT gun
5. Recon Platoon - 4x 0.5cal jeep
6. Towed TD platoon - security section + 4x 3'' gun with 4x halftracks transport
7. TD platoon - security section + 4x M10 GMC
8. Artillery - 2x 105mm
9. Artillery - 4x 105mm
10.Artillery - 4x 155mm
+ AOP

Alternatively I can buy US force if it comes reasonable cheap.

I live in Ireland.

Shoot me pm if interested.

cheers

PS. I can also sell whole lot if anyone is interested. Price can be negotiated.


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Still up for sale.

Some pics below:
http://imageshack.us/a/img194/7061/img1704q.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img607/4913/img1701o.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img577/3610/img1700y.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img577/3610/img1700y.jpg


----------

